# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  01/15/2008 - "Samurai Initiations"

## Oneironaut Zero

*01/15/2008**
"Samurai Initiations"*


(This is one of the most painful dreams Ive had in a while. I think I had B6 this night, but I didnt write it in my notes, so Im not sure.)
 
I was back in high school. Some huge event was talking place in my ROTC class. We were having these initiations into a sort of samurai culture that was held, in secret, underneath the school, in a huge temple-like arena. There were a bunch of different events that these trials consisted of, including; weapons exhibitions, full-contact fighting tournaments and hardcore endurance tests. 
 
In one of these tests, we had to do a kata with a katana, ending with a downward swipe, and split a bowling ball in half, with the blade. I dont know if it was something I did wrong, or just that my sword wasnt strong enough, but when I swung the sword down onto the ball, the sword shattered like glass. Shards of metal flew up at me and became lodged in the fabric of my gi, around my lower left side. I was not allowed to take the shards out, and so I had to go through the rest of the trials with these glass-like pieces of metal scraping up against my body, cutting into my skin.
 
In another trial, we had our wrists and hands covered in flammable fluid. One by one, they went down the row of about twenty of us, setting our hands on fire. We had to stand there for a certain amount of time, while the fire burned until they put it out, without yelling out in pain. It was _excruciating_. I have to say it felt like real fire, in every way, except for the maximum intensity of the heat. Had it been real fire, I doubt I could have held on, but I was able to make it through the trial, although it hurt like a son of a bitch.
 
In the last trial I remember, someone would kneel in front of us with a katana, and angle it vertically. We would then have to press down as hard as we could, on the very tip of the blade. If you were to lose the mind over matter aspect of it, the sword would pierce your hand, straight through. This is the one that I was most nervous about. I kept thinking to myself that there is _no way_ Im going to be able to do this. I watched out of the corner of my eye as they came down the row, one by one, each person passing the test. I began to get more and more nervous, as they came toward me. Once it was my turn, I placed my hand down on the tip of the sword, feeling its all-to-real sharpness. Just beginning to press down is the very last thing I remember, before waking up.

----------


## Axel

That dream sounds sweet.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That dream sounds sweet.



In a few ways, it was cool as hell..
....But _damn_ was it ever painful. =/

----------


## NonDualistic

Oneironaut, you can take solice in that when you showed up in one of my dreams(#12 in my journal) as a dc, your mere presence had all the bad guys fleeing  ::goodjob::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oneironaut, you can take solice in that when you showed up in one of my dreams(#12 in my journal) as a dc, your mere presence had all the bad guys fleeing



Hahahaha! Awesome.  ::cooler:: 
(I skimmed through and couldn't find the dream, though. Got a link to it?)

----------


## NonDualistic

> Hahahaha! Awesome. 
> (I skimmed through and couldn't find the dream, though. Got a link to it?)



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=46945

 It is reply #12, designated in upper left corner or each reply.

Here is a excerpt:





> Then the gang members are moving to get in the house in earnest. I move through the house , and as I am doing so I find I have a weapon in hand. It appears as a 5 foot long bamboo staff that is sharpened to a point on both ends. There are two handles like on a scthye and golden gaurds for the hands in front of each handle. As I rech the central part of this house there is a landing that seems to that seems to have 2 ways onto it and 2 ways off of it. Not exactly sure though as this whole dream was moving very quick paced.
> On this landing I meet a man dressed in black ninja stlye body armor carrying a sword. There is a sensation of "presence" about this DC. As I look at this individual I see the face of Oneironaut( at least that who I take it to be as the face looks like the avatar he had on dreamviews over thanksgiving wearing the indian feather headress). I look away and see all the Gangsters quickly slip away and disappear after seeig Oneironaut here. When I turn back the headress is gone and he is wearing a black face mask below the eyes. We seem to discuss the weapon I am carrying and I demonstrate its use.( though in this reality I have no idea what it is or it is supposed to be.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=46945
> 
>  It is reply #12, designated in upper left corner or each reply.
> 
> Here is a excerpt:



Lol. Nice! 
I was looking for your twelfth dream, and not your twelfth reply. Hehe. I like that I was even wearing the headdress. Rofl.

----------

